# Dirk gets Punk'd on MTV!!!



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought this deserved its own thread and yes it's true Ashton Kutcher got to Dirk on the 4th season of Punk'd which has not started yet but should start soon. I cant wait for that episode!! Heres the link to watch the season preview, its pretty funny! :laugh: 

http://www.mtv.com/onair/dyn/punkd/series.jhtml


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I have to admit that Ashton and his crew are geniuses. They make it seem that they are done, but you now know that you can't trust them. I can't wait for the new season.

Thanks for the heads up on Dirk though. It makes me want to watch the new season even more. I just wonder when and where Dirk was Punk'd, and who set him up.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be great. This show brings out the truth in people. We will get to see how Dirk acts on the street. This should be a funny season.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Can't wait to see this


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Carmelo Anthony on Punk'd was a classic. As was Warren Sapp. Athletes are much better entertainment than movie stars and the such.


----------

